# rush



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Just bought the film soundtrack. hans zimmer, must say brilliant:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, when I saw Rush posted in the music zone I got all exited about caressing steel and saying my farewell to kings in the year 2112....


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

sorry dude:lol:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I'm with Shiny


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

So...what wax would look best on a red Barchetta?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I must be getting old I thought it Rush the band


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

guys 50 is looming next year keep up:lol:


----------

